# e-cracker gun idea



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

That would look so cool!


----------



## bert1913 (Dec 7, 2010)

*Finished e-cracker gun*

Picture #1- Nerf CS-6 Gun
Picture #2- I soldered and heat shrink wrapped a 10" piece of wire.
Picture #3- Removed guts from gun and installed e-cracker cable. ps i had to remove a small portion of palstic to run wire through handle. 
Picture #4- Pipe size starting from left side: 1 1/2"x4 1/2" pvc, 1 1/2" coupler, 1 1/2" to 1 1/4 reducer, 1 1/4"x1" pvc.
Picture #5- Finished
Picture #6- All done

This will also work on the Nerf Longstrike sniper rifle.


----------



## Phantom Blue (Sep 28, 2008)

Bert - Looks great! I need a couple of these for a zombie problem I have around here. 

hanks for sharing.

PB


----------



## bighead (Oct 29, 2011)

that's pretty sweet..............thanks


----------



## SavageEye (Aug 30, 2010)

*DUMB QUESTION* What is an e-cracker? And where do you get them? I was not able to come up with anything in google. Thx!


----------



## Halstaff (Nov 8, 2009)

They're electric firecrackers. Fright Props carries them - http://www.frightprops.com/electronic-firecracker-props.html


----------



## bert1913 (Dec 7, 2010)

Halstaff said:


> They're electric firecrackers. Fright Props carries them - http://www.frightprops.com/electronic-firecracker-props.html


that's where I bought mine. btw right before Chinese new year, go to your local chinatown's gift shop. they usually have them pretty cheap.


----------

